# Baptism by Fire Hydrant



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 25, 2008)

Wading in Baptismal Waters -- at Hydrants - washingtonpost.com (August 25, 2008)


----------



## Ivan (Aug 25, 2008)

WOW! That's one way of doing it!


----------



## Athaleyah (Aug 25, 2008)

I think I prefer the warm baptismal I was baptized in. (I was a fundamentalist baptist for a short time)

Though cold water can feel good on a hot day.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 25, 2008)

Our church doesn't have its own building yet. We have baptized in a swimming pool this summer. I think we'll need to repair to a sister church this winter!


----------



## ww (Aug 25, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Wading in Baptismal Waters -- at Hydrants - washingtonpost.com (August 25, 2008)



I thought this was going to be a post about the efficacy of Baptism and if it has regenerating powers then why aren't those folks who believe that out with fire hydrants baptizing as many as they can before it's too late.


----------



## Kim G (Aug 26, 2008)

That's just . . . strange.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Aug 26, 2008)

whitway said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Wading in Baptismal Waters -- at Hydrants - washingtonpost.com (August 25, 2008)
> ...



Good point. If one believed in baptismal regeneration, water bombers would be the way to go!


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Aug 27, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Wading in Baptismal Waters -- at Hydrants - washingtonpost.com (August 25, 2008)



Where are the sprinklers?!


----------

